# System hangs for > 2min while booting when booting

## K-Bo

Upon booting my system gets to where it is loading drivers and hangs at the SCSI-CDROM driver for about 2 minutes then continues loading. The specific line it hangs at says

 *Quote:*   

> [3.211812] SCSI 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM TSSTcorp CDDVDRW TS-L633F TM00 DQ:...

 

I have tried recompiling my kernel with SCSI-CDROM support enabled, disabled, and as a module and all 3 cases produce this problem when the kernel is starting up. What could be causing this? At this point I would rather not have CD-Drivers loaded my system take > 2 minutes to boot up. 

My kernel config file (grep SCSI)

```

config:# SCSI device support

config:CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

config:CONFIG_SCSI=y

config:CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

config:# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

config:CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

config:CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

config:# SCSI Transports

config:CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

config:# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

config:# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

config:# SCSI device support

config:CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

config:CONFIG_SCSI=y

config:CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

config:# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

config:CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

config:CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

config:# SCSI Transports

config:CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

config:# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

config:# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

config:# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

```

and lspci 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c49 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ded (rev a1)

03:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 04)

04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

05:00.1 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. Device 2392 (rev 90)

05:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Device 2391 (rev 90)

05:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. Device 2393 (rev 90)

```

----------

## Chris W

Unplug the physical drive.   Does the problem go away?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of dmesg | grep -C6 TSSTcorp?

----------

## K-Bo

Output of dmesg | grep -C6 TSSTcorp

```

[    2.923486] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.924450] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.924467] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.927000]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

[    2.928510] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.226734] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.231197] ata3.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633F, TM00, max UDMA/100

[    3.235965] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.241834] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633F  TM00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   63.272753] rtl8192ce:rtl92c_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!

[   63.272757] rtlwifi:rtl_pci_probe():<0-0> Can't init_sw_vars.

[   63.272776] rtl8192ce 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   63.273903] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[   63.274892] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 112 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[   63.274910] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

----------

## jburns

The line associated with the problem is 

```
[   63.272753] rtl8192ce:rtl92c_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware! 
```

Have you included the firmware needed by rtl8192ce.

----------

## Hu

 *K-Bo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [    3.241834] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633F  TM00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> ...

 As expected, this is your real problem.  You enabled a driver which requires firmware during early initialization, but did not include the firmware in the kernel image.  You need to identify which firmware file(s) it needs and add those to CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE.  Some drivers print the name of the missing firmware file.  Unfortunately, it seems yours is not one of them.

----------

## K-Bo

That was it I compiled the Realtek wifi card as a module and the problem went away. Apparently now I have to download the firmware from Realtek in order to get wifi working but my system now boots nice and snappy.

----------

